# Goodbye Bruno



## mharrisonjr26

Well everyone I was walking my 2 dogs wed.around 9 oclock pm. Me and my dogs were close to a patch of woods we always walk through. My male bruno was behind me and my girl lady was next to me but closer to the woods and boom this buck comes rushing out and totally attacks her without warning and all I was her get tossed in the air and my male come rushing in to help us. me and lady took off to the house (only 150 yards away) to get a weapon and when I got back bruno and the deer where gone I have'nt seen my boy since. I've never experienced a deer that aggressive and I fear the worst. It's been 3 days and no sign of him. I have walked through as much of the woods as possible and looked every where high and low for miles and have'nt found him.My female got it preety good and thats was within 5 - 10 seconds so who knows what happened. Bruno is 2 months short of 2 years old today and I miss him we did everything together and it hurts that he is gone.R.I.P Bruno you will be missed I love you man.


----------



## GSD Parent

Oh how horrible! I pray for a miracle that he returns!


----------



## CeCe

I really hope you find him again. I've heard of people who have a bloodhound that will search for lost dogs-you can see if there is anyone in your area who does that. It sounds like he was a hero saving you and Lady.


----------



## Loneforce

sorry you never found Bruno  Did you try any rescues? Maybe someone turned him in. I hope for a miracle for you as well


----------



## BowWowMeow

How horrible!!!! Did you call all of the nearby vets, post signs, etc.? You should also try to organize a search party because he may be hurt and lost in the woods.


----------



## Bear L

This is very sad. The police departments sometimes will have trained blood hounds to do search for various things. Does Bruno have identification like a chip on him? I hope the dog returns. Don't give up yet.


----------



## SewSleepy

I'm so sorry to hear about Bruno. I wish there was something we could do.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Scarlettsmom

How terrifying and sad for you. Our dog once tried to claw her way out of my car to get to a deer in Colorado. We were in the mountains and I feared that if she did get away, we'd be hardpressed to find her.

Paige did get lost in the woods once while we were hiking. We went back to the last place we had her with us and just called and called for her. She did come back...but she had to have been miles away. 

Don't give up hope yet. Continue your search. If your boy is out there, he is probably looking for you too. He's smart and intuitive. He will do what he must to survive while he looks for you. 

I pray you find him or he finds you.


----------



## selzer

Don't give up. Deer might be aggressive due to the rut, I am seeing them a lot more often now. Your boy might just be lost, or may have been picked up. I hope you find him.


----------



## llombardo

Hoping that he finds his way back home. Not that they are the same I had a cat that disappeared for a month one time..I thought for sure she was gone, but she showed back up(pretty bad shape, but alive). Keep checking vets, police departments, and shelters. Is he microchipped?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

My thoughts and prayers for Bruno's safe return. Glad you and Lady are ok.


----------



## Shaolin

Don't give up hope! A friend of mine found a dog lost after an accident almost a month prior. Keep looking and keep ontop of the local vets, PDs, and if you have them, Fish and Wildlife. 

Praying for a miracle.


----------



## msvette2u

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## mharrisonjr26

I appreciate everyone for there thoughts. Im afraid that its almost impossible for him to be lost in the woods. The patch of woods we go to is relatively small and my dogs and I know most of it. Probably only a few square miles. It is possible he is alive somewhere and alot of you have given me hope. I have checked everything possible and no sign or word so I can only imagine the worst.


----------



## selzer

Hello from Ohio. 

My girl was lost on Christmas Day one year. She got nailed by a skunk and was lost for 19 days. She made it 40 miles away. But I did get her back.


----------



## Jag

Have you hung up posters, contacted police, shelters, rescues, etc? Have you contacted news stations (TV) or newspapers to see if they'd run an ad for you or do a report? Where in Ohio are you? I'd be happy to help you look. I'm sure with Facebook and other social networks there is a way to get a search party together. I'd also contact all area vets and animal hospitals as well as Craigslist. I've seen found pets on there. Please let me know if there's anything I can do to help. If you didn't find his body around that area, then to me there's a great deal of hope that he's somewhere... he just needs to be found! Don't give up hope!!

I'd also contact any SAR group in the area to see if they can help locate your boy!


----------



## doggiedad

you can imagine the worst but don't stop looking. post signs,
get a search party, hire a search dog, check with the Vets,
E-Hospitals, place a notice in the paper and the local paper,
place signs in the pet store, grocery stores, library, place signs
in the woods, look near and far. don't give up and good luck.



mharrisonjr26 said:


> I appreciate everyone for there thoughts. Im afraid that its almost impossible for him to be lost in the woods. The patch of woods we go to is relatively small and my dogs and I know most of it. Probably only a few square miles. It is possible he is alive somewhere and alot of you have given me hope.
> 
> >>>> I have checked everything possible and no sign or word so I can only imagine the worst.<<<<


----------



## doggiedad

take a long shot. put Lady on a long line and take her
to the spot where you were in the woods and tell her "fine Bruno",
"where's Bruno", "go to Bruno", etc.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree with doggiedad, it's a longshot, but sometimes your other dog may track to Bruno.

Bucks can be real nasty during rut, and Bruno may be just fine but has run the buck to gosh knows where.

Put up Flyers, tell your neighbors, call AC/ Call PD, andkeep looking..You also might ask around if there are any tracking dogs in the area that would be able to help out


----------



## llombardo

doggiedad said:


> take a long shot. put Lady on a long line and take her
> to the spot where you were in the woods and tell her "fine Bruno",
> "where's Bruno", "go to Bruno", etc.


This is not a bad idea...I had a dog (non GSD) that did help me find his "brother" one time.


----------



## Sol's Amigos

That is terrible. I hope he turns up and is ok. Please keep us posted.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Sorry that your boy is lost, doggiedad had a great suggestion for you. Dogs can chase deer for miles so don't give up hope on your handsome boy, taking Lady back out to the area may give Bruno the scent to help him find his way back home. Hope that you get your boy back soon.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am sorry for what happened, but you have declared Bruno dead after two days without a body???
I am sorry, but this is not OK. This dog defended you and his canine sister with his life and he deserves that you put in more than a two days of searching. It is now your turn to be there for him. He could have esaily chased that deer for tens of miles, someone could have picked him up and driven him even further. He could be sitting in a shelter now, waiting for you to show up and save him from a horrible death in a gas chamber. You have to personally seach the shelters in your county and the neighboring counties, not all dogs are posted on the web page. Many members have offered help, why don't you take them up on it? Have you contacted area rescues? Have you contacted area veterinarians?
You owe it to him. Feeling sorry is not going to bring him back, your dog did more than feel sorry and mourn when you were in danger. 
Rescue volunteers spend days, weeks and months searching for a lost dog that is not even their own.


----------



## wolfstraum

There is EVERY chance that Bruno is lost somewhere a few miles from home...DO NOT GIVE UP!!!! Call and visit every shelter, put an ad on Craigs List for lost dog, local papers if you have them....make a flyer and take/mail it to vets and pet stores in your town and neighboring ones....

There is no reason to think the dog is dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## FrankieC

Lots of great advice given here. I hope Bruno is located safe and sound. That was a heroic effort on his part. Best of luck!


----------



## KatsMuse

Hubby said to make sure you go to any / all local hunting shops in your area.


He suggested that posting flyers there might help as well. A hunter or someone who is in the area may come upon Bruno and/ or the deer.

Even someone at a gun shop might post the flyers...I would do ANYTHING I could think of! 

Just a thought. 

Praying you find him soon...beautiful dog!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

hopefully the OP is out pounding the pavement, I know I wouldn't be getting any sleep until I found something This type of thing is one of my worst nightmares


----------



## mharrisonjr26

I appreciate everyones concern. 
*REBEL* I didnt post this for suggestions just support not that some suggestions wouldnt/ havent helped I took 2 days off work and searched high and low. If you saw the gash he put in my girls neck that took less than 1 second you may understand why I think he could be dead. I didnt see the fight and the buck was about 300 pounds. I know my dogs know there way home and I have contacted every place possible except for the news posted ads ect . Theres plenty of reason to think he could be dead.
If i didnt have a family to feed I would spend all my time looking but, I dont have that luxury. Do I hope he is alive somewhere and he makes it home absolutley. But dont try and say im feeling sorry for myself or my dog because I dont this is life. I wont give up hope Im just being realistic based on the total situation. This is a nightmare come true and I cant do anything but hope. I havent got much sleep lately.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

please keep us updated we'll all be pulling for Bruno that he is alive and comes home soon..


----------



## Scarlettsmom

This article caught my eye tonight and I thought of you. I think it does show that you should NOT give up hope:

Nomadic dog coming home to Colorado Springs | colorado, home, springs - Colorado Springs Gazette, CO

I hope you will keep us updated. You never know who may hold the key to finding your boy. You know we would all do whatever we could to help you.


----------



## mharrisonjr26

Hey every body just giving an update tommorow it will be a week since i last saw Bruno and nothing so far still hoping and looking.


----------



## Sunflowers

No body is good news. I have to wonder if someone found him and kept him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Still praying for a safe return home.


----------



## mharrisonjr26

Its almost been a year and i still in my heart have not given up the possibility that he is still alive and probably very close to me.


----------



## Fade2Black

Have you tried going to a local news channel or news paper and have them do a story on you. It would reach a lot of people. Maby if someone did find your dog and sees your story they might return him.....

I really forget most of the details. But someone around where I live in NJ got a lost GSD dog back after 3 years....


----------



## swestypants

I've found 3 GSD's before that took off after deer, it happens a lot out where I live - or at least did when I first moved out here. One particular dog had been gone for 9 months, and was 60 some odd miles away from home. Keep your chin up! Post on c-list in towns around you with the story and a photo of him. You never know!


----------



## Ali B.

Very sad. Any updates? Hopefully some good news?


----------

